# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  AVIC Cup International UAV Innovation Grand Prix, Beijing, China

## Airicist

2nd AVIC Cup International UAV Innovation Grand Prix, Beijing, China, September 19-25, 2013

----------


## Airicist

AVIC Cup Competition Video in Rotor-Wing Category

Published on Nov 6, 2013




> Team NUS participated in the 2nd AVIC Cup International UAV Innovation Grand Prix that was held in Beijing, 2013. This is the video footage of the team's performance in the Creativity Category.

----------

